# Lost hunters



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Any body from here?

http://www.standard.net/Police/2014/10/21/Duck-hunters-get-in-way-over-their-heads.html


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It seems that each year there is at least one group of duck hunters that walks out into the phrag and can't get back. I wonder if they get billed for the helicopter?
R


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

*Being near halloween, and thinking of all that TALL pHRAG:*

.... makes me soooo wanna go out and hang some spook masks in random spots out in the marsh.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

rjefre said:


> I wonder if they get billed for the helicopter?
> R


I really hope not. I would hate someone hesitate calling for help for fear of facing a large bill and then the unthinkable happening.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If anyone has ever stomped through the phrag hours at a time in waders then they know what these two guys went through. I would bet even as young as they are they hurt like hell today. It's probably not so much that they were actually lost as they were just plain wore out and exhausted. The weather has been warm, they either didn't have water or ran out of water. I have been stuck in the nasty phrag and mud more than I care to admit. It's not fun! Screw the Gym, I know a great spot at Farmington Bay if anyone is looking to boost their cardio workouts.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

One of them is a nephew of mine.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

The comments on that standard article are unreal. People are sure rude.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I thought the same thing of the comments. I have been lost before. Thought I was prepared and knew where I was headed. Got into thick timber, the weather turned very sour, got spun around more than once. GPS did not exist, nor did cell phones and I was "too smart" for a compass.

I didn't head out looking to fail myself but ended up spending the night and most of the next day on the mountain alone. Not fun.

Glad things worked out for these guys. Beats the crap out of reading about some guys that were not found in time.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> If anyone has ever stomped through the phrag hours at a time in waders then they know what these two guys went through. I would bet even as young as they are they hurt like hell today. It's probably not so much that they were actually lost as they were just plain wore out and exhausted. The weather has been warm, they either didn't have water or ran out of water. I have been stuck in the nasty phrag and mud more than I care to admit. It's not fun! Screw the Gym, I know a great spot at Farmington Bay if anyone is looking to boost their cardio workouts.


 Yep!!!! what he said! I did it once out at ogden bay!!!! It was in 1996, The next year I had a mudbuddy! BTW, It was fun back then when nobody had a duck boat with a mud motor!!!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It can get scary hiking in that crap. I once fell out of a boat just as the ice was starting to form. I was soaked to the bone. Everyone else stayed hunting and I said I would just hike back to the truck. Well when your cold your brain doesnt work like it should. I would head out get disoriented and end up back at the lake this went on for a few hours. I was exhausted and I kept getting colder. When it finally got dark enough I could see the lights from the city I finally found my way out. Ive never been so cold in my life. Me feet and hands hurt so bad I wanted to cry when they started thawing out.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> If anyone has ever stomped through the phrag hours at a time in waders then they know what these two guys went through. I would bet even as young as they are they hurt like hell today. It's probably not so much that they were actually lost as they were just plain wore out and exhausted. The weather has been warm, they either didn't have water or ran out of water. I have been stuck in the nasty phrag and mud more than I care to admit. It's not fun! Screw the Gym, I know a great spot at Farmington Bay if anyone is looking to boost their cardio workouts.


Does it happen to be out by the sixth bridge? The first time I went out there I couldn't believe how thick and tall that marsh is. I was surprised to see a few trails people had broken into it, but I didn't dare investigate alone.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Does it happen to be out by the sixth bridge? The first time I went out there I couldn't believe how thick and tall that marsh is. I was surprised to see a few trails people had broken into it, but I didn't dare investigate alone.


 Oh it was really bad out that way a couple of years ago. This year it's still thick in places, but the cows have done a good job chomping that crap down. I remember hunting Farmington Bay in the early 90's when there was very little vegetation, it was mostly just big mudflats. We would use tumbleweeds to build blinds so we could hide. We use to hunt on the GSL at the bottom of Goose Egg Island (when the lake was there) Now there are trees growing on the lake bed where we hunted. Crazy!:noidea:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish I could have been around to see that. I don't have much hope of the lake reaching those levels again, at least for awhile.

It's nice to hear that the cows are helping out that way. I may have to take another long walk and check it out sometime.unto


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> One of them is a nephew of mine.


Other than very sore, and embarassed somewhat, how is he?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Many of us have been there... thinking how in the crap did i get myself into "_this". _I truely feel for em, scary deal that could have been a tragedy if it came while the COLD was here. Glad theyre home safe...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That phrag out at Farmington is something to behold. We were out between the 5th and 6th bridges last weekend and it's pretty bad. One thing though, I won't ever try to bust through that stuff if there isn't a trail already (whether from cows or people, I don't care). It's so easy to get turned around in that crap and then it just holds on to you and won't let go. 

It looks like they did some treating of the phrag between the 4th and 5th bridge (what used to be the 5th anyway - it's no longer there). Nice to see.

Anyone know what happened to the 5th bridge? It's just gone. And they're fencing around the bridges. Are they going to fence off the northern portion of the dike and really let the cows go to town? I can imagine a cow going up and over the dike and getting stuck in the boat channel mud on the south side of the Turpin dike. That wouldn't end well for the bovine.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MWScott72 said:


> It looks like they did some treating of the phrag between the 4th and 5th bridge (what used to be the 5th anyway - it's no longer there). Nice to see.
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the 5th bridge? It's just gone.


 There is a bridge on the Miller unit now. I assume that's where the 5th bridge went. I have seen only a handful of people use those foot bridges during the early part of the season, after freeze up they get used a little more.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Fowlmouth - I would bet you're right. Only been out there a couple times in the past, but never remember seeing a bridge. That is a haul if you're on foot or a bike!


----------

